# A Few HID Questions



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i just ordered some HID's for the brute and was wondering do i need to run a relay or can i wire into the factory wires? i tried to search some but wont sure about it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I would run it with a relay. some bike have not needed it but mine and alot of the efi bikes have had to have them or both lights wouldnt turn on or would just flicker instead of lighting up.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think I'm going to try it with out a relay and see what happens, Ive never needed one for any of the vehicles Ive put them in and if it doesn't work i will just add one. if you take the relay out of the loop is this how they will be hooked up? 










the red/black and yellow/black are the factory + and - right


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Instead of using a relay you just take the + and - from ballast and splice them into the + and - that went to original light. 
I'm on my phone so I can't really see the pic sorry if this is the way you have it drawn. Just make sure you ground the ballast good to the frame somewhere


----------



## bruteornothin (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey....just curious as to what the bulb number is on a 07 brute?


----------

